
Show HN: A notepad in a link - send_computers
https://github.com/roscorcoran/linkpad
======
send_computers
I wrote this a while ago as I was looking for a little bookmark-able notepad
and couldn't find one.

The generated link will let you write/name/download and even bookmark a note
with the contents in it!

